# Scout is Casanova!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Scout is quite the Casanova!_

He struck again, recently, for the third time!

His "type" seems to be 7-9 pound lighter grayish/cream-colored females.

His first love was Lisa's MeMe (Me&2Girls).
His second love was Daisy, sister to Poornima's Lizzie and splass' Mandy.
And now his third love is Mandy herself.

My hubby noticed that Scout has ONE move...._deep ear lickies! _
But it seems to work for him.

After he woos his girl, he carefully climbs on top to do his business....usually that's when a nearby human will notice and pull him off.

Poor guy. He doesn't even realize he's neutered. Or he doesn't care!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Scout!!!* :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I see the girls seem to like his signature move! What a love bug


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

He's just too much. And discriminating too. He doesn't put the move on girls that don't fit his "type". And never on other males!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He still has the Romeo in him!*

What a good looking flirt he is!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

way to go scout!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey that's my move! Hmm could be why I'm currently single...reminder to self...no more ear lickies...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a great story and I love the pictures. As Meme's long lost "twin," I have a feeling he'd go for Miss Posh as she fits the description...I would love to see her reaction, as usually she does all the mounting when other dogs have been present.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is such a love bug and so sweet. No wonder with his just one move, the furgirls are smitten. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Scout, you stud you.
And what great taste he has, too !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Scout is something else, Jane. LOL!

Daniel! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's funny that he has his type and sticks to it. I must say, great taste. All the aforementioned are beautiful girls. You go Scout.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I must say I do agree that Scout has wonderful taste. Jane, here's the other shot of MeMe and Scout that I just adore - he's whispering sweet nothings or a great secret in her ear. What I love is his hug - can you see his paws around her?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> That's a great story and I love the pictures. As Meme's long lost "twin," I have a feeling he'd go for Miss Posh as she fits the description...I would love to see her reaction, as usually she does all the mounting when other dogs have been present.


Amy, we'll see what transpires when you are out here in August! All three of Scout's loves are pretty quiet girls too....let's see if he can handle Miss Posh!! :biggrin1:

Daniel, time to develop a _second _move!

Sally, I still love that photo! Scout loves to "hug" his ladies too!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane, Daniel and Scout~ Thanks for the laughs! ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow look at Scout go! He's a busy boy LOL, I guess if he was human he'd be called a "player"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, Scout is too much! What a smart boy to be so loving to his girls.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Scout is adorable, a true player. I love that he has a type!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Amy, we'll see what transpires when you are out here in August! All three of Scout's loves are pretty quiet girls too....let's see if he can handle Miss Posh!! :biggrin1:
> 
> Daniel, time to develop a _second _move!
> 
> Sally, I still love that photo! Scout loves to "hug" his ladies too!


Looking forward to their rendezvous Jane!:biggrin1:


----------

